# Greek and Turkish planes collide.



## v2 (May 23, 2006)

Greek and Turkish F-16 fighter jets have crashed into the southern Aegean Sea after colliding in mid-air. 
The Greek pilot was killed, while the Turkish pilot was rescued after ejecting safely, Turkish officials say. 
The collision, near Karpathos island, occurred after Greece scrambled a jet to intercept the Turkish aircraft, a Greek spokesman said. 
The incident occurred at about 27,000 ft (8,000 m), some 21 miles (34 km) southeast of Karpathos. 
Greek government spokesman Evangelos Antonaros said the planes had gone down after touching wing tips. 
"It was likely an interception operation," he said. 
The BBC's Richard Galpin in Athens says interception attempts happen frequently, with the two sides shadowing each other and even staging mock dog fights in their disputed air space. 
The collision spotted by passengers on board a plane travelling to Cairo, according to eyewitnesses quoted on Greek television. 
They reportedly saw an explosion in the sky. 
The Turkish pilot was picked up by a passing merchant ship, Turkish officials said. 
He was later flown home by an army helicopter. But the officials said the Greek pilot had died in the collision. 
This has not been confirmed by the Greek government. However officials in Athens told the BBC they believe the pilot did not eject - and therefore may have died. 
( BBC )


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

I wonder if there's gonna be any political backlash over this...


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2006)

I think there might be Les. The tensions are always high over Cyprus...


----------



## Hunter368 (May 23, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> I think there might be Les. The tensions are always high over Cyprus...



Best friend served in Cyprus for 1 year with UN. He said you can't believe how much they hate each other. Crazy


----------



## v2 (May 23, 2006)

Yes, friends from NATO....


----------



## v2 (May 31, 2006)

Captain (HAF) Kostas Iliakis tragicaly KIA on 23rd May 2006, trying to defend his country against some "allies" boogies. He scrambled from his 343rd Sqdr, to identify some "tracks" (THK fighters entered Athens FIR and fly over Greek island... without any notice or permision ofcourse). His F-16C Block 52+ crashed burned after mid-air collition at 27000 ft with a THK F-16C, escorted by other THK F-16C and THK RF-4E Phantom II too, very close to Karpathos island... a Greek island. The THK RF-4E Phantom II was too close to its "mission target" (to take some hi-res S300 missile pics, based on Creta island - oh yeah Greek island too!)

Luckily the THK F-16C pilot 1st LT (THK) Halil Ibrahim Ozdemir ejected succesfully and saved his life. The THK ejected pilot was extremely lucky and found saved by a petrol boat named "Gas century" upon his feet got wet by the sea. Only 5 minutes later, a HAF AS-332C1 Super Puma SAR helicopter reached the spot and the HAF specialised personel (pararescue crew) tried to give medical assistance to the THK pilot. Even 1st LT (THK) Halil Ibrahim Ozdemir was wounded after HAF and THK fighter jets collided each other, he denied any kind of help, medical assistant and first aid care by HAF rescue personel and prefered to wait for about one hour until a THK AS-532AL Cougar SAR helicopter finaly approached the area (after THK General in Staff kind request for permition to Greek Ministry of Defence). The HAF AS-332C1 Super Puma SAR heli crew reported that the THK pilot 1st LT (THK) Halil Ibrahim Ozdemir pulled a Heckler Koch P7 pistol from his holster, to keep them away from him...!


----------

